# Spartanburg SC players wanted



## Allen (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok I need some more players for a Sparanburg Area group on Saturdays. The game will probably Rotate between Savage Worlds( Rippers) and Harnmaster with a few one shots of others (chthulhu, C&C, Stormbringer and Deadlands) for the hell of it. 
Either reply here and I will send a PM or just send me one.


----------



## TheEldereye (Nov 4, 2005)

Allen - I live in Spartanburg and have been running a weekly C&C game since last spring.  We just happen to be having a session of CoC tommorow.  It seems that our groups have some similar interests.  I'm always looking for new gaming contacts especially in SC, where gamers are a rare thing.  We play just about anything including war games, 3e, Star Wars d20, WWII d20, etc.  I have 4 players that come on Tuesday nights to play C&C - you're welcome to come and join us.  In fact I'm looking for two chairs to be filled since we recently lost one member and his nephew.  So let me know.


----------



## Cowboy2263 (Dec 29, 2016)

Any D&D?


----------



## Cowboy2263 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry just saw how old this post is.


----------

